# Volant vs. Lingenfelter help me decide



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Welp im bout to pick one up but im not sure which one i wanna get. I always hear really good things about Lingenfelter but I also know volant is a very, very good company. Here's the thing. What do you guys think? I will purchase after i get goods and bads from here. Oh and im also gonna be buying a ram air hood in the future so i need to know if im able to cut the top of a volant to fit the hood scoop opening and seal it. Basicly if its posible. I havnt really seen the inside of those boxes, volant that is.

Please help me choose


----------



## ggarleypb (Mar 25, 2006)

*Volant*

I've had my Volant in for two days, I'm very pleased with the product. Very clean install and good quality parts. I looked at the Lingenfelter as well but It would seem logical that the inclosure around the volant would be better as far as shielding heat from the intake. If I were to judge the product on looks alone I would also have to go with the Volant because it looks much more professional sitting in the engine bay vs the competitions.

-GG


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I noticed that the Lingenfelter dosn't go all the way to the air box like the volant... Interesting. Is the MAF located in the same place on both of the vehicles ie. Distance from engine?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

ggarleypb said:


> I've had my Volant in for two days, I'm very pleased with the product. Very clean install and good quality parts. I looked at the Lingenfelter as well but It would seem logical that the inclosure around the volant would be better as far as shielding heat from the intake. If I were to judge the product on looks alone I would also have to go with the Volant because it looks much more professional sitting in the engine bay vs the competitions.
> 
> -GG



The stock air box has the most professional look.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

welp i ordered the lingenfelter. I figured you really cant go wrong with them plus it appears that when i finaly upgrade to a supercharger i can reuse the box ezer.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

jagyro said:


> welp i ordered the lingenfelter. I figured you really cant go wrong with them plus it appears that when i finaly upgrade to a supercharger i can reuse the box ezer.


And after it's installed, I think you'll be pleased w/ how well of a job it does at keeping the heat away from the element, even where the seal makes contact w/ the hood.


----------

